# Isn't it funny...



## sb2003 (Mar 24, 2009)

When you start requesting health records for the pup you want to purchase, or even the pups parents records. The next email you receive is "oh I just sold that pup to someone else". I find that interesting, tell me what you guys think.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

yup- sounds a little fishy......


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Really? Well that is a clear sign to bolt!:bolt:

In the long run,you may have lost a cute pup,but gained a healthy pup from a different breeder. Everyone should have no problem supplying health records. Red flag for sure.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Find a different breeder.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

RUN!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Did this happen with one puppy or more than one?

I know it is hard to do this, but when people ask my advice on finding a pup I recommend you (generic "you") start in this order:
- Find a breeder that you feel comfortable discussing everything you can about your potential puppy and their breeding program
- Look up the parents of the puppies and verify their health testing
- Look at the puppies _last_

Granted, sometimes we come across the puppy first (web sites especially), but do your homework now and you have a better chance of avoiding regrets later.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Or maybe they just sold the pup???
Carole


----------



## sb2003 (Mar 24, 2009)

This happened with two different breeders. I think its funny, because I am new to this and it seems like puppy purchasing is a competitive sport. Along with the occasional "I have your puppy here". The next day is sold.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Where are you located? If we know that, then perhaps someone here can help you find a good breeder.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Kimberly, that's excellent advice. I don't think I've heard it quite so clearly and in such a rationale method. Of course, much harder to do.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Finding a good, healthy puppy _is _harder than it looks! I've been trying to help a friend in her puppy search, and she said that it would probably be easier for her to find a good husband than a good puppy! LOL!

And the funny thing is, since I started helping her, she's met a fabulous new guy! And still no puppy....:suspicious:


----------



## sb2003 (Mar 24, 2009)

Northern VA. Thanks everyone for your support.


----------

